# Firestat for attic ventilator



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey... I never thought of that.. But you are right.. nothing like creating an air flow when your attic fan detects heat of the fire even in the middle of winter.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The replacement attic fan thermostat that I use has a firestat built into it. I think it comes on at 190 degrees F, if I'm not mistaken. Brand... let me think a little bit. I don't have one here handy.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, I found it in a catalog. CamStat is the OEM, although you'll find this exact same control with many, many private brand labels on it. I think I pay around 30-40 dollars for it:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, I found it in a catalog. CamStat is the OEM, although you'll find this exact same control with many, many private brand labels on it. I think I pay around 30-40 dollars for it:


thanks Marc.. I will use that if I can't find just a FIRESTAT. I just tried calling NUTONE customer support, but they close 5:00 EST. Guess they figure people in Cali stop working at 2:00 and can call back tomorrow. :no:


----------

